# Christmas until now...



## matt020593 (May 15, 2009)

Here are all the half decent invert pictures i have taken since christmas with the new camera. Not quite up to MJs standards but i think im coming along  .

H. Coronatus


----------



## matt020593 (May 15, 2009)

P. Paradoxa


----------



## matt020593 (May 15, 2009)

P. Pinnapovanis


----------



## matt020593 (May 15, 2009)

G. Gongylodes




































P. Wahlbergii


----------



## matt020593 (May 15, 2009)

H. Unimaculata
















P. Murinus


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## matt020593 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Rick  .


----------



## Katnapper (May 15, 2009)

Enjoyed the pics, Matthew! Nice species...


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 15, 2009)

the ghost looks really spooky in your pics  Now I see why they are called that!


----------



## OGIGA (May 15, 2009)

Awesome orchids!


----------



## rensallar (May 15, 2009)

Wow, great looking pics!


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2009)

Nice pic's i like the P. Paradoxa.


----------



## wuwu (May 15, 2009)

that's quite an impressive collection. very nice.


----------



## Anleoflippy (May 17, 2009)

Impressive...


----------



## revmdn (May 17, 2009)

Super swell.


----------

